# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  CONTROL DE CALIDAD DEL AGUA EN ACUICULTURA

## OZ PERU

Los cultivos de peces como los de la trucha utilizan flujos abiertos de agua, la tecnología actual permite que se use sistemas de recirculación que permiten  recambios de agua de solo el 10% al día, esto permite un control más preciso de los parametros fisicoquímicos del agua . Se utilizan controles automaticos de las variaciones de pH, Oxigeno, Turbidez,etc.
OZ PERU le puede ayudar con la automatización de los controles de la calidad del agua.Temas similares: Artículo: Con camionetas y computadoras fortalecerán control del agua en 20 regiones CURSO: PREPARACION Y CONTROL DE CALIDAD DE ENSILADO.Ofrecico por UNA La Molina.Jueves 18 de Marzo Comité de Monitoreo Ambiental de Huancavelica velará por calidad del agua La calidad del agua, un problema mundial Desarrollo Agrícola Sostenible y Calidad del Agua (FAO)

----------

